# Football Team News



## Betting Forum (Jun 7, 2022)

For over 20 years, Football Team News has been delivering a paid match preview service for betting professionals. We provide daily pre-game updates on over 50 tournaments worldwide, including;

injuries
suspensions
doubtful players
rested players
player ratings
general team news
manager quotes
tactics
pitch detail
travel distances
weather
We rate players according to the impact they have on the team and provide detail on the effect missing and replacement players will have on performance.

Post game we provide concise match reports & statistics with information those betting on games find useful.

New Customers can access up to 5 tournaments at a discounted rate for 30 days.


----------

